# Flash Player



## Champenois (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 
Sauf erreur il n'existerait pas (encore?) de version iPad de Flash Player : vrai ou faux?... en tous les cas je n'ai pas trouvé

si c'est vrai , existe-t-il une solution de contournement?

Merci
Champenois


----------



## MacSedik (13 Juin 2010)

Non il n ya pas de version Flash sur iPad. une solution de contournement? il y a un navgateur Web optimisé iPhone mais tourne sur iPad, qui utilise "Flash" : *Cloud* *Browser*.


----------



## Champenois (13 Juin 2010)

merci Mac, 
Le Apps Store   offre 4 choix pour iPad:
Wyse pocket cloud remote desktop &RDP client @ 11.99&#8364;
et Cloud App 2 , 3, et 4 tous gratuits
lequel choisir? aucun des descriptifs de ces apps ne fait référence à Flash???

tu parles d'un navigateur iPhone qui torune sur iPad: peut-on télécharger sur iPad une application spécifique iPhone????
merci
Champenois


----------



## azerty69 (13 Juin 2010)

Oui mais celle-ci aura la taille de l'application iphone.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2010)

le truc c'est que justement Apple ne VEUT PAS de flash dans ipad
(Pour le moment , et aucune raison que ca change dans un futur proche)

il y aura quelques contournements
2 autres  possibles
http://www.igen.fr/ipad/ipad-le-flash-au-bout-des-doigts-11757


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> le truc c'est que justement Apple ne VEUT PAS de flash dans ipad
> (Pour le moment , et aucune raison que ca change dans un futur proche)



Effectivement.

Jobs a déclaré que le Flash appartenait au passé et il ne jure que par le HTML5.


----------

